# F350 downhill



## BobW (May 20, 2006)

Little concerned about going downhill pulling my 18000lb 36' with an F350 King Ranch. The problem is it has no brake retarder. Can't put one on because it's a automatic. Using the brakes is a bad idea and lowering the gear to a lower gear reves the engine very high, over 3k. What do you do?


----------



## scrappypapa (May 20, 2006)

F350 downhill

Do you have electric brakes on the trailer. If so, Adjust the trailer brakes just a little more. Bob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 20, 2006)

F350 downhill

Sounds like you need a bigger truck.  Check the tow ratings on your truck.  You are overloading an F-350 if your trailer truly weights 18,000.  If you are talking about GVWR, the trailer does not weigh that much.  Your weight is the UVW on the label, usually in one of the kitchen cabinets.  Then you add what you put in the trailer.


----------



## hertig (May 22, 2006)

F350 downhill

If you have a diesel engine, how about an exhaust brake?

Be careful.  UVW or 'dry' weight can be pretty accurate from the manufacturer, but can be altered by things added/changed after it left the factory.  Your best bet is to take it to a scale and get the actual weight (can do this empty to verify the UVW, or loaded to find if you are exceeding any weight limitation, or both).


----------



## BobW (Jul 13, 2006)

Re: F350 downhill

Here is what I found out about my unit. The truck is a 06 F350 duel wheel diesel. 
No Rv attached 
Front 4.4k 
Back 3.45k 
With RV 
Front 4.5k 
Back 7.0k 
5th wheel 13.4k 
Pin weight would be 3550 lbs 
Total RV weight is 16950
_________________
Bob and Kate Weigant 
Welches Oregon 
Elite 2006 36TK3 
F350 diesel duel King Ranch crew cab


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 18, 2006)

Re: F350 downhill

Why would having an automatic tranny be a reason for not having an Exhaust brake (retarder)?  Have one installed unless Ford says it voids your warranty.


----------



## wsweet2 (Aug 11, 2006)

RE: F350 downhill

My F350 2006 King ranch, 6.0 diesel, auto, has a tow control, or in other words a trans brake control.  You should be able to have one installed.  My came with truck and works great.



Wsweet
2006 F350, 6.0  Die. KR
04, 33 ft triple slide, Excel
Wife of 49 years

We are square-------------------------------dancers that is,


----------



## pmccuen (Aug 11, 2006)

RE: F350 downhill

All I will say is I have an aftermarket exhaust brake / transmission controller on my '02 F250 Diesel and will not tow anything without it.  I just got back from a 4,500 mile trip from California to the Canadian Rockies.  On every long descent the exhaust brake earned its keep.  I never worry about truck OR trailer brakes overheating from constant use.  I simply gear down and let the exhaust brake handle it and only tap the truck brakes at turns.  Note that the transmission controller chip was necessary for my '02 7.3L diesel.  I know things are different with the newer 6.0L engine.  Find a good aftermarket diesel shop and follow their guidance.  It worked for me.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: F350 downhill

Most auto boxes I've come across have overrun in top gear so I cant see how an exhaust brake can be effective,they may be different over there but I dought it, do you have electric retarders over there? if so that would be the way to go,they work off the propshaft so dont cause any carbon buildup in the engine, any way I hope you find a solution soon, if not practice fall and rolling for those little emergecys     :laugh:        bazzer England UK.


----------

